# Hair question - Cutting Sideswept Bangs



## jaimelynn83 (Nov 24, 2005)

For any and all of you who are hair stylests... how would I cut side swept bangs?

I have the section I want but am unsrure if I'd hold it to the side I want it on and cut it or if I'd cut them dead center and push them aside?

Thanks


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 24, 2005)

I would actually recommend that you go to a stylist...even if you have to go to a simple place like Great Clips, etc.

It is difficult to cut sections of your hair and have it come out the way it should sometimes...


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the idea, but I did go to my hair dresser a month ago and she didn't do what I wanted to.

I'm in cosmetology school now but never went over the trendy stuff.. like side swept bangs. I don't mind cutting my own w/ my new scizzors but I want to make sure it's correct.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 24, 2005)

I would recommend you pulling them to the side then cutting them...that way you can see how they will "lay" on your head...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 26, 2005)

you could do either... but if you cut them blunt and straight across, they might tend to puff up a bit when you sweep them over. If you know you're going to do that look everyday, and won't go wearing them forward, then you can cut them to the side. Give a gradual angle so that it blends into the rest of the hair and isn't a stark difference. You could also cut into the hair vertically at the ends for a more 'grown out' and wispy look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

